# Having trouble connecting to Buffalo NAS



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Experts - 

Hey guys, I'm having a ridicuously hard time getting my Buffalo TeraStation to connect to my network.

Device is a Buffalo TeraStation 8TB TSX8-OTl\R5
Network has XP SP3 machines with one Server2008R2 domain controller.
Network is connected through Cisco2960 Catalyst Switch - with no port security presently configured
When I plug the NAS into the switch, I get link lights on both sides. I'm able to ping the NAS from multiple computers and log into the device through the web interface. Using this interface I can change the IP address, configure shares, add users....ect....When the device is connected I can log into the Cisco Switch and verify that the port status is UP and CONNECTED.
I tried to join the NAS to my Active Directory - and the device creates a computer account in ADUC, which I added to the Domain Admins account.
But this is as far as I can get, I can't map to any of the shares I've created on the device. I can try Start < run < device IP < and I get a network connection not available error. When I try to map one of the shares from Windows Explorer - I get a similar error.
Buffalo includes software called NAS Navigator. This software detects the device, including the amount of data stores on each drive. But when I try to use this software to map shares - I get an error asking me to confirm drive status.
I've swapped cables and computers (have tried connecting to it from both Server2008R2 and XP SP3. Tried connecting locally without the switch in the middle. Updated to latest firmware. Called tech support X6. Posted on their forums (no help yet there). Ensured that the time is snyched between both devices. I literally have no more ideas - we can get into the device just can't map to shares.
Firewall and Anti-Virus are both disabled for the purpose of troubleshooting. Also attempting to connect after booting up in SafeMode. No joy.
I think the issue has to lie somewhere within PC security settings. We have to lock our machines down pretty heavily and use the DISA Gold Disk and Retina Scans to acheive this.
Sorry for such a long post, trying to be thorough - thanks in advance for anyone who can help.

/R
Ryan


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Just a guess, but I'd look the NAS settings and how it's setup to share files. Does it support AD? Have you tried connecting the NAS to a switch with a non-domain PC and see if you can access it? that's all I've got.


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Just a guess, but I'd look the NAS settings and how it's setup to share files. Does it support AD? Have you tried connecting the NAS to a switch with a non-domain PC and see if you can access it? that's all I've got.


Fred, thanks for the response. The device does support AD. We just tried connecting the device to an XP laptop that isn't locked down (we locked the rest of our computers down with DISA Gold / Retina). 

After hooking up the NAS device to the non-locked down laptop. We were able to browse into the shares and use all the features of the NAS.

So clearly, locking down the machines has cut off our access to the NAS device. Anyone have any ideas as to what specific policy, or service I might have altered while locking down the system that killed my NAS connectivity? 

Again, thanks in advance for any help.

/r
Ryan


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

haha I'm still having this issue -- has anybody been able to join a Buffalo Terastation to the domain?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

2 years? Wow.

Have you reviewed this?
Join a Buffalo LinkStation Pro or TeraStation NAS to a Windows Active Directory Domain - YouTube


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

I can take a look at that when I get home -- YouTube files (regardless of how helpful) are blocked at work.

I have followed this guidance
Joining Active Directory - NAS-Central Buffalo - The Linkstation Wiki


Time, Date and Timezone have to be identical on both sides with maximum 5 minutes difference,
Do not join from the servers side,
Server and TeraStation Pro, Pro II or LinkStation Pro have to be in the local network, no subnet or VPN_Tunnel allowed
the username used for joining the Active Directory has to be member of the Administrator Group and has to have a password without special characters. There is no need to use the Administrator account with its password but any account with administrative privilieges.
The Primary DNS Server IP Address inside the network settings of the Buffalo NAS has to point to the DNS/DC you want to join.
*Prerequisites *


There must be a machine account for your TeraStation on your Domain controller existing, (It must be configured for a pre Windows 2000 computer).
This machine account for the TS must be flagged as trusted for delegation,
Inside your DNS-server there must be the (A)Host entry for the TS in the Forward-Lookup-Zone and
inside your Reverse-Lookup-Zone there must be the PTR-Record.
Make sure the time of the terastation does not differ more than 10 minutes from the AD server
thats all done - I've tried tons of other stuff including the Buffalo "Support" team and their forums. 

- I can access the device through its web-portal in IE
- The NAS Navigator software that comes with the unit sees the device, free space, IP address all correctly. 
- I can ping it -- network connectivity is definately not the issue.
- I've uploaded latest firmware, restarted the unit, reset to factory defaults. 
- For awhile I somehow got it working as a 'workgroup' that I could browse to but that was just a temporary solution -- I need to get it on the domain. 

Here's the latest output from the Unit's log files when I try to join domain

Datetime: TS-XL713 TeraStation [17462]: [Web] Failed to join domain
Datetime: TS-XL713 TeraStation [17462]: [Web] SMB status was changed
Datetime: TS-XL713 TeraStation [17462]: [Web] Change value : info.domain=ad
Datetime: TS-XL713 TeraStation [17462]: [Web] Change value : info.wg=mydomain.com
Datetime: TS-XL713 TeraStation [17462]: [Web] Change value : info. ad_dns=mydomain.com
Datetime: TS-XL713 TeraStation [17462]: [Web] Change value : pdc=dc1
Datetime: TS-XL713 TeraStation [17462]: [Web] Change value : info.wins=
Datetime: TS-XL713 TeraStation [17462]: [Web] Trying to join domain...
Failed to join domain: No logon servers
:ads_startup_int (286)
ads_connect: No logon servers

Domain is Server 2008 R2

I've heard other people call these things TerrorStations - I hate it so much.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

time needs to be the same. Point the nas to the dc for time.


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Should have mentioned that as well -- I have the time set the same. Same date, same timezone - good to go there. 

I tell you -- if anybody can give me the smoking gun on this I will name my next child after you - or your screen name.


----------

